# imac ip-adres via linux dhcpserver



## klotterbooke (Jan 23, 2003)

Hello all,

This is what happens if the imac tries to get an ip-address from my linux-dhcp-server. Normally after the offer you get an dhcprequest and an dhcpack. All other computers work, only the imac (mac OS X 10.2)doesn't. Even an old LC III works without problems. This is the info.


from the server(linux mandrake 8.2):

/etc/dhcp.conf:
# authoritative;
ddns-update-style none;
subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
        option domain-name-servers 194.109.104.104 , 194.109.6.66;
        option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
        option routers 192.168.1.1;
        default-lease-time 86400;
        range 192.168.1.2 192.168.1.254;
        }



/var/log/messages: 

Jan 23 16:27:16 server dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:17 server dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.254 to 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:18 server dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:18 server dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.254 to 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:20 server dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:20 server dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.254 to 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:25 server dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:25 server dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.254 to 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:33 server dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:33 server dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.254 to 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:41 server dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:41 server dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.254 to 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:49 server dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0 
Jan 23 16:27:49 server dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.1.254 to 00:30:65:72:e3:0c via eth0

Another strange thing is that after a period of time (about an hour) suddenly the imac gets an ip-address an then it works!

I tried to put a pc on the same spot and that worked, so it's not the cable. I guess.

Does anybody know what is happening here? 

Thnx & grtz

Maarten


----------

